# What first



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I now have the Heavenly. It didn't cross my mind until now, how do I go about filling it? Do I need to bleed the boiler or anything like that?

Any advice on 1st use etc gratefully received.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1171768/Fracino-Heavenly.html?page=8#manual


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks @Mrboots2u. Just finished giving it a general clean and looking inside etc.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Think I'm going to be up all night.......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

......Did you get lucky? With the coffee machine of course...... I'm such a daft punk sometimes.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> ......Did you get lucky? With the coffee machine of course...... I'm such a daft punk sometimes.


I'm sure I'm making crap coffee, but its better than what I've had out of any jar.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Once you've got the hang of your new machine it shouldn't be long before you're making good coffee that's better than what you've had out of most well known coffee chains.


----------

